# Hairless cat



## Sphynxskin

My Sphynx cat...Pecia


----------



## Saynamore

Wow, thanx for that, she is beautiful!


----------



## Sphynxskin

cheers, can't wait to see what colour her babies will be & how many she'll have. Her due date is 22nd Aug and there doesn't look like there's many in there she was skinny to start of with.


----------



## Saynamore

I thought that with my black persian girl, who is petite anyway, and she ended up having four  I'm so looking forward to seeing your little sphynx babes


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Have to say Sphynx are not my fav breed but Pecia could do a lot to change a gals mind...she is beautiful a very pretty lady,good luck with her babies and can't wait for pics


----------



## Sphynxskin

Thanks a lot. Have you ever felt them? or been around them for any length of time? I have always wanted one and when i actually saw one in the flesh, lol, i was amazed by how warm they were, how tiny they were and so fantastic to touch, not what i had imagined at all. She isn't like a cat in the way she behaves...i call her a naughty monkey. I love all cats but these are certainly my top favorite now, i would have a house full!


----------



## Kay73

very unusual, i have never seen a hairless cat b4..


----------



## Selk67U2

*They've never been a breed for me, but I handle a fair few at shows when stewarding, there are some very sweet ones out there. The solid blacks & Blues are very nice. I did see a gorgeous deep tortie one last year*


----------



## daveleeuk

Interesting!!! What does she feel like to stroke?


----------



## Sphynxskin

A very warm peach


----------



## paws

absolutely gorgeous,


----------



## Guest

daveleeuk said:


> Interesting!!! What does she feel like to stroke?


Chickin lmao 

Seriously tho that is deffo my kind of cat...always ave loved this breed for as long as i can remember, ild kill to own one of these...so damn beautifull, just like the one in the pic


----------



## Sphynxskin

I had a shock yesterday as i was 99% sure she was pregnant but she started treading and calling!!! Her nipples are still quite pink, i can't feel any movement so i think it must have been a phantom. It has been seven weeks since her last calling when she was at stud. I am not trying her again now until she has passed her due date and then we shall start all over again


----------



## Guest

Sphynxskin said:


> I had a shock yesterday as i was 99% sure she was pregnant but she started treading and calling!!! Her nipples are still quite pink, i can't feel any movement so i think it must have been a phantom. It has been seven weeks since her last calling when she was at stud. I am not trying her again now until she has passed her due date and then we shall start all over again


Awww maybe next time 

so if she aint pregnant and ur waiting for the date to pass...wen will she be ready agin to mate??


----------

